
Doubts over Oxford vaccine as it fails to stop coronavirus in animal trials - mrtedbear
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/global-health/science-and-disease/doubts-oxford-vaccine-fails-stop-coronavirus-animal-trials/
======
lbeltrame
Nice misleading headline. The titers are lower than Sinovac, and some monkeys
(3 out of 6) did exhibit symptoms but no one of them had lung damage. Also,
for reasons I can't understand, the dosage was half the one used in the human
trial.

Oxford will, according to a statement, also try multiple administrations,
exactly like one arm of their trial.

Lastly, some protection is better than no protection.

Personally I'd wait for the trial results before saying, falsely, that it
fails to stop the virus.

~~~
mrtedbear
Thanks for the clarification. It's been hard to get a clear view of things
with the media's tendency for sensationalism

